# clinical trial



## ronbre

my dr office is doing a clinical trial for Belviq weightloss med..and has asked me to join a 3 year trial..problem is..I could end up with a placebo.

I have about 100 pounds to lose and have failed at everything other than one med he had me on about 10 years ago which I was losing well on when they pulled it off the market and then had a bad med I had to take that caused me to gain it all back (not on now)

I told him I'd do the clinical trials..sure hope I don't get the placebo, can't see taking a placebo for 3 years but that is how long the trials go.

anyone have any experience with Belviq?


----------



## ronbre

hmm , no comments eh? Well I had my first appt with the trial people last Thurs and have my next appt this Thurs...guess I'm going to start the trial then.


----------



## malea103

Never heard of it, but would like to hear how your trial goes. Updates would be wonderful.  I'm one of those needing to lose 100+ pounds. Good luck!!!


----------



## ronbre

after seeing the clinician last week the trial is for 5 years not three and I still could be on the placebo rather than the Belviq (I think I'll know)..I will start the trials tomorrow..so I'll be 68 years old when the trial is done (and hopefully IF I get the real thing I'll be down 100 pounds and still alive)..


----------



## wr

Good luck. Has your doctor provided you with a list of potential side effects?


----------



## plowjockey

Odd.

Belviq is already FDA approved (two years ago) so I'm wondering why there is still a clinical trial, especially a five year.

Here is their bottom line.



> Belviq is supplied as a tablet designed for oral administration. The recommended dose is one 10mg tablet twice daily. *Use of Belviq should be discontinued if 5% weight loss is not achieved by week 12 of treatment.*



http://www.centerwatch.com/drug-inf...ugs/drug/1208/belviq-lorcaserin-hydrochloride


----------



## ronbre

here's the deal. I asked my dr about belviq (which is very expensive) he said "we are doing a research study here on it would you like to participate? I said sure. It is free to me (I can't really afford expensive) and I get paid miliage to do the study (first 2 visits was a $50 check, after that it is $25 check with visits every 3 mo)..so I"m paid to try it.. I am pretty sure I got the real thing as I did have a few "effects" but nothing serious or unpleasant..first day I was down 3 # ..this is day 2..haven't heard of the statement above about 5 % of your body weight..in 12 weeks..but seems achievable.


----------



## plowjockey

ronbre said:


> here's the deal. I asked my dr about belviq (which is very expensive) he said "we are doing a research study here on it would you like to participate? I said sure. It is free to me (I can't really afford expensive) and I get paid miliage to do the study (first 2 visits was a $50 check, after that it is $25 check with visits every 3 mo)..so I"m paid to try it.. I am pretty sure I got the real thing as I did have a few "effects" but nothing serious or unpleasant..first day I was down 3 # ..this is day 2..haven't heard of the statement above about 5 % of your body weight..in 12 weeks..but seems achievable.


Sounds like a plan.

Good luck.


----------



## TxHorseMom

Please keep us posted. That is a medication I've considered using. Going to talk with my doctor about itin a couple of weeks.


----------



## ronbre

good and bad..so far this year I have lost 17 pounds, 8 of it since last Thursday when I began the clinical trial. 

I am on a severely calorie restricted diet and exercise a lot, but I am fairly certain I'm not on a placebo.

I am having a lot of muscle problems (fatigue, pain, spasms, twitching) and general fatigue..but that should go away. I notice it mostly when I'm walking on the road for exercise (which I've done for years)..

I have a great website which is helpling me ..you have to be on the research trials to use the website but it is quite extensive, it records food, water, exercise, bp, weight, measurements, etc..and tells you daily how you are doing and what you need to change.

I still have 93 pounds to lose so it will be a long haul, but the trials go 5 years.


----------



## ronbre

well weight loss has slowed down, expected that..down one more pound ...hoping for at least 2 pounds a week which would get me to my goal around this time next year..more would be better but not counting on more..


----------



## ronbre

end of week 3..down 14 pounds so far in 3 weeks, 9 pounds prior to the diet, so 23 pounds in total..a few smaller clothes fit now


----------



## ronbre

called dr office and told them about the heart rate problem I was having on the b p meds..and so now I'm off the b p meds completely..we'll see how that goes..heart rate was 44 this morning..hopefully getting the heart rate working right will bring my metabolism back to normal..and more weightloss


----------



## ronbre

had my sleep disorders testing last night..last testing was in the 1990's...way too long supposed to be tested every 5 years..and my cpap is very old..replacement is recommended after 5 years..duh...

I was told at the study my heart did fine even with a heartrate this morning of 47..it was 53 average all night..and strong..no problems.

also had a vision test yesterday and my eyes were really good, NO signs of diabetes in the eyes at all..

so now I have 7 doctors keeping an eye on me..guess that is enough..they all say I'm ok..

down 24 pounds total..15 since July 10 on the program..


----------



## TxHorseMom

Wow! That's awesome!! I'm curious though, you said you were on a very low calorie diet with lots of exercise. Could that be the reason you've lost weight and not necessarily the Belquiv?


----------



## ronbre

it sure could


----------



## ronbre

Plow Jocky....as per your post above I have reached 11.7% of my body weight lost in 5 1/2 weeks..so I'm on track for reaching that 12 % in 12 weeks..

As of today I'm down 26 pounds for the year and 18 pounds since July 10 this year..

I've had some slow times and some really fast loss times, funny thing the slow times seemed to be when I was watching the calories better and the fast loss was when I ate the most calories ..go figure.

Losing inches even during the slow times so figured I was changing fat to muscle..as muscle weighs more than fat and I've always been a chronic exerciser..but did get in some extra walking the day before I dropped 3 pounds in one night..so I'm thinking now that the weather will be cooler and more sociable..I'll enjoy more outside time and have less of the plateu garbage going on


----------



## ronbre

30 for the year ..21 since July 10


----------



## ronbre

34..had a rough week this past week, week and a half..with no weightloss but back to losing again


----------



## ronbre

three months..37..for the year...28 since July 10...weigh in to the research center on Mon and measure, first time back there since July 10 when I went on the research program


----------



## Maura

It seems to be working. You&#8217;re loosing, but not too fast.


----------



## CountryMom22

Are you still doing the trial? Update please!


----------



## Idahardy

Hi Brenda ! I know I am late to the party - I just wanted to poke in here and say congratulations and keep up the good work.

Belviq contains a medication that is approved by the FDA as an appetite suppressant. There are some questions about exactly how it works in the brain, but that's basically what it's supposed to do: suppress the appetite so that you can manage your diet.

I'm glad you're under your doctor's care and that you are experiencing good results. There are a very small percentage of people who experience side effects - but the people on placebo experience side effects also.

While Belviq doesn't do anything specifically in the muscles or stomach or energy metabolism to create the weight loss, it does make it possible for people to resist eating excess food. And sometimes that's exactly what is needed.

I hope you're doing well.
Ida


----------



## TxHorseMom

What is your weight loss so far? Keep it up! I tried the Belquiv for 2 months and 0 weight loss. For me it made me too tired. As in slug tired. I felt exhausted all the time. Was great for bedtime, but not so great any other time. Glad it's working for you!


----------



## davidsam77

My small request is, try to use the natural remedy. It encourage the body health and also protect from side effects. Natural foods contains many vitamins and minerals. Many foods promote nutrition to human body and supports to reduce the body weight. 
http://www.angelmeds.com/blog/super-foods-that-promote-proper-weight-loss.html.


----------

